# Strawberry wine



## Snowbird (May 20, 2010)

I need a good recipe.....anyone?...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

This is what i used:

Strawberry Wine Recipe(1 Gallon) 

• 6 lbs. Strawberries 
• Sugar – (As needed to get to Starting SG below)
• Acid Blend – (As needed to get to Acid Reading below)
• 1 tsp. Wine Tannin
• 1/16 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite 
• 1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient 
• 3/4 tsp. dry or 1/8 tsp. liquid Pectic Enzyme 
• 1 pkg. Wine Yeast 
• Potasium Sorbate (used when bottling if adding more sugar)

Starting SG (Specific Gravity) - 1.085 1.085 – 0.996 * 131.8 = 11.7% PA
Finish SG (Specific Gravity) – 0.996
Starting PA (Potential Alcohol) – 11.7%
Acid Reading - .60 - See special note below in step 4.

If the strawberries are fresh, lightly rinse with water and allow them to drain. Then, depit, cut in half, discard any questionable ones and chop off any unripened areas you may find and freeze the strawberries for 24 hours. After 24 hours thaw completely. Then coarsely chop them up and mash.

To make a wine making liqueur take the crushed strawberries and put them into a primary fermenter such as a food grade pail or stone crock. Then add just enough water to barely cover the strawberries. Add to this the Potassium Metabisulfite, Acid Blend and Wine Tannin as called for in the 
above home wine making recipes. 

Add the full amount of Pectic Enzyme as directed on the package it came in, based on the total batch size. This will allow the fruit’s pectin to be broken down faster than normal. 

Do NOT add the Yeast Nutrient, Sugar or Yeast at this time. 

After the 24 hour waiting period take an SG reading and if it is less than 1.085, add 1lb sugar at a time.

Dissolve the required amount of sugar in warm water.

Then add entire contents of yeast packet to about 2-3 oz of 104F - 109F water, do not stir. Set aside for no more then 15 minutes or until yeast "puffs up," or water becomes cloudy. Stir gently to suspend yeast and add to primary fermentor, stir in well and cover. Then add the yeast and yeast nutrient to the must.


----------



## Snowbird (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, Getting my strawberries this evening and will start the next day..!!


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

Don't forget the Pectic Enzyme!
The above looks good. Also consider a f-pac and back sweetening


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah - i did an fpac - 2 1/2 lbs of strawberries - added sugar to SG 1.016 -i think notes are not in front of me.


----------



## Snowbird (May 22, 2010)

Neck and back is killin' me from washing and capping 1,000+ strawberries. Thay smell great though!


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2010)

You froze them right?


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

How many pounds is 1,000+ strawberries???


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 25, 2010)

I am guessing 62 pounds.

i did 6 pounds and i roughly had 100 strawberries - give or take a few.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

Maestro said:


> How many pounds is 1,000+ strawberries???


Hmm.. 
It would be just a little more than 999 Strawberries. Now thats just guessing !


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Hmm..
> It would be just a little more than 999 Strawberries. Now thats just guessing !


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

NOW, you would expect this answer from ME right? LOL


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> NOW, you would expect this answer from ME right? LOL



But of course good sir, but of course.


----------



## Snowbird (May 26, 2010)

Maestro said:


> How many pounds is 1,000+ strawberries???



I wanna say between 35-45lbs... They where small,....quarter size.


----------



## Snowbird (May 26, 2010)

Starting sg was 1020....trying to get the hang of the formula you have to use to get a certain alcohol content. Trying to get 12.5% so the way I figured it up. I use 7lbs sugar to start and 1 lb during fermentation..???


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Snowbird said:


> Starting sg was 1020....trying to get the hang of the formula you have to use to get a certain alcohol content. Trying to get 12.5% so the way I figured it up. I use 7lbs sugar to start and 1 lb during fermentation..???



Most of the time i just add a pound at a time until i get to the desired SG.

Here is a document that i use sometimes: 

View attachment Conversion Chart For Use With Hydrometers.doc


----------



## David04472 (Jul 14, 2010)

Would you be willing to go through this with me? It talks about adding oz per gallon to "round it off". When would you add this? I just very confused about measuring for alcohol content. Thanks in advance!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah - so say you have:

Brix or Balling	Specific Gravity	Potential Alcohol
17.0 1.0697 9.4%

and you want to get to 12% ABV - then you would add 6.1oz of sugar per gallon


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2010)

OR;
Download WineCalc
http://winecalc.software.informer.com/screenshot/91167/
I use this to figure how much to add.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> OR;
> Download WineCalc
> http://winecalc.software.informer.com/screenshot/91167/
> I use this to figure how much to add.




Yup - that is a great tool. That would probably be easier to understand.


----------

